# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  What has finasteride done for you?

## KeepTheHair

Please I am curious what results everyone experienced when on this drug. You can give me dutasteride feedback too.

Just say your age, your norwood, how long you took the drug and if you saw any results. Also mention if you used other treatments with it. The more info the better I am really curious.

I will start. I am 20 years old, been taking finasteride only for 4 days now, so no results yet. I am using rogaine in combination with it.

Thanks guys

----------


## teg_101

Hi there, I'm 27, and I have been taking Finasteride for the past two years, and I was in between a NW 2/3 prior to my surgery.  From what I have read, and from advice from others, it will take as long as three months before you start seeing any real progress from taking the drug, and could take upto 12 months to see the final result.  To be honest, I took the pill for an entire year, but continued to see loss, so I stopped for a while.  After the surgery, I jumped back on to it, and have been steadily taking it for the past five months.  This time around, it appears that I'm seeing some positive results..

----------


## KeepTheHair

These stories about people losing hair while on finasteride is kinda scary to me. Since I really can't lose anymore hair! It would just look terrible on me.

I hope some more users give some feedback.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I wouldn't be too concerned. Shedding is normally on hair follicles you were at risk of losing anyway. In other words, you'd look just as bad pretty quickly without the Propecia, except you'd have no prospect of getting it back. 

If you're really worried, get Toppik. Using it is surely not as bad if it's only temporary?

----------


## KeepTheHair

Don't think i need toppik just yet.

Also I have read a lot on finasteride, it is not suppose to make you shed like minoxidil.

Btw fixed, what has dutasteride done for you etc?

----------


## Fixed by 35

Dutasteride has kept me stable but no regrowth. No side effects either though. 

I don't think any of these pills does a lot to be honest, I just want to stabilise so that I can consider an HT.

----------


## Locke

> Dutasteride has kept me stable but no regrowth. No side effects either though. 
> 
> I don't think any of these pills does a lot to be honest, I just want to stabilise so that I can consider an HT.


 Do you take dutasteride along with finasteride? Or did you try finasteride first then moved onto dutasteride?

----------


## thegator

i have been on finasteride for almost 6 years. i saw TREMENDOUS amounts of shedding when i first started that lasted probaby 3-6 months.  a year after that i had much thicker and denser hair.  since then i have definitely lost a bit of the growth but im very very pleased with being able to maintain as well as i have

----------


## KeepTheHair

Always nice to hear a positive story. Thanks for sharing!


I am 32 days in. I am not shedding a lot of hair at all anymore and finasteride looks like it will help me at least maintain.

----------


## heynow1234

on propecia for 16 months, hasnt really done much.   Front is a lot thinner, maybe its slowing stuff down.  Going to add Rogaine in June, i fear the shed :EEK!:

----------


## KeepTheHair

Where did you get your finasteride?

----------


## heynow1234

I take Legit prescription propecia made by merck.  I get it from drugstore.com

----------


## KeepTheHair

Sucks that you are still losing hair man... You are probably one of the unlucky few.


If I lose more hair, my life will be somewhat "over"


My quality of life has already been ruined by this crap... geez

----------


## heynow1234

yeah it does suck, unfortunatly i get the feeling my results are probably the same as most guys,  that it just slows it down.  Im pretty sure that my hair would be worse without the propecia, it just hasnt gotten any better and is still *slowly* getting worse

Didnt you just start minox?  Thats prob why your hair looks like shit, give it sometime

----------


## KeepTheHair

I started minoxidil about 38 days ago I think. Yes, too soon to have results yet.


I am definitely giving it more time. A lot more. I am shedding almost NO hair at this point...which is my source of inspiration. I will find maybe 1-2 hairs if I rub my hands through my hair! I used to find 50, easily.

----------


## hdude46

do u even need a prescription to buy from drugstore.com?  if not, then i would really question if what you are getting is legit. also, propecia is really shown to be most effective at the crown.  i asked joe from hasson and wong how their patients generally do on propecia and he told me since they have been prescribing it only a few people (2-3) have ever come back for more ht work b/c of continued loss from the mid to back half of the scalp.

----------


## heynow1234

yeah you need a script for drugstore.com, its like one of 4 websites approved by the american pharmcy board,  its owned be RiteAid

----------


## KeepTheHair

Can you order from over seas?

----------


## heynow1234

hey keepthehair,  not sure about that.  I feel for you man, everytime someon post a product or a website it seems like they wont deliever to you.  I know you dont want to say what country your in but how about a continent.  Europe? Africa?  That might atleast help some of us get you a site that will deliver you some stuff.

----------


## KeepTheHair

nah its ok. I can get finasteride locally and I get finasteride from minoxidil.com also.

I shed practically no hair at the moment. So I think it is working. 

There HAS to be some popular cosmetic volume hair spray stuff though I mean cmon lol

----------


## Vanzzzz

Been on fin for 5 days. Some sides on 2nd day, little to no sides now. I cant really tell any difference, but there had been no shed, before and after fin. My fin is from merck so it is definitely legit.

----------


## ohlife

> do u even need a prescription to buy from drugstore.com?  if not, then i would really question if what you are getting is legit. also, propecia is really shown to be most effective at the crown.  i asked joe from hasson and wong how their patients generally do on propecia and he told me since they have been prescribing it only a few people (2-3) have ever come back for more ht work b/c of continued loss from the mid to back half of the scalp.


 Hmm, my box seems legit -- its a pale blue with propecia logo etc. on it, says MERCK SHARP & DHOME dont below, and 'prescription only medicine' up the top.. not really sure how i was able to get it to be honest!

----------


## ohlife

> Always nice to hear a positive story. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> I am 32 days in. I am not shedding a lot of hair at all anymore and finasteride looks like it will help me at least maintain.


 Hey dude...When did you stop shedding, once you started minoxidil or once you started finasteride? I'm two weeks in and since starting propecia (though maybe a few days before) i'm the complete opposite to you - I've gone from shedding maybe 5-7 hairs in the shower, to about 40-50 - and for the first time not just from the temples, but practically all over! scary. 

Also, how bad is your hair atm? I mean do you think its visible to the everyday person that you're losing your hair? Im getting that way, and probably would be already if it weren't for good thickening shampoos and the blow drier.

I'm thinking of starting minoxidil when and if Propecia helps me stabilise.

----------


## ohlife

About 18 days in now and I'm still shedding severely everyday... Unfortunately I think I have only a few days before I'll have to make the big move and cut my hair short...thus revealing the 'truth'. It's such a shame - if the doctor hadn't have told me that propecia was practically useless and dangerous about 7 weeks ago, this could have been avoided.

My only hope now is that propecia starts working relatively soon and that when I give minoxidil a go, it grows back some of what I've lost... so I'm basically ****ed.

----------


## heynow1234

dude dont stop taking it because of the shed.  If you get bad sides you can stop, but you need to ride out the shed

----------


## ohlife

Yeah im planning too of course.. It's just that this recent shed has meant the transition from cosmetically undetectable hair loss to what is now all but obvious and significant. The point is that a few months could've made a lot of difference.. oh well

----------

